# My precious Gaggia Syncrony Digital is over filling cups - help!



## donj (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, My Gaggia Syncrony Digital has started to over fill espresso cups. I have tried descaling the machine but it doesn't help. I have my Syncrony Digital for almost 2 years now and according to the cup counter it's at approx 2500 cups dispensed. Has anybody any suggestions on how to reset volume of water that is dispensed when I press one of the buttons for making an espresso? cheers Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Don and welcome to CFUK

Have you started to use a different bean type lately?

My first thoughts would be to adjust the grind to a bit finer, to restrict the water flow.

Can you use the programmable mode to adjust the cup size?

How much extra water is being dispensed? More than a teaspoon, more than a tablespoon or much much more?

I look forward to learning more about the problem and hope that one of the team can help diagnose for you.


----------



## donj (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Glenn,

Thanks for your fast reply! I changed to Lucaffe coffee beans a few months ago(stocked up in France during the holidays!), I'm trying different types beans but they are all Lucaffe beans.

I don't know if it's a related problem, but the Brew Unit has started to jam up, and occassionally the whole Brew Unit sounds like its straining and makes rather loud cracking/creaking noises during use. I have started to wash the Brew Unit weekly to try prevent the straining/extra pressure it seems to be under. I've tried adjusting the grinder to produce finer coffee - this has helped a small bit.

The amount of extra water despensed varies from 1 teaspoon to approx 3-4 extra teaspoons.

It's produced 2570 delcious espresso's to date, so does the machine just need a good service or do you reckon the Lucaffe Beans just aren't suitable for the Syncrony Digital?

thanks,

Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am not familiar with that brand (of beans) but would suggest trying different types.

We have 3 top notch roasters who post here on CFUK.

(These are listed alphabetically)

Coffee Bean Shop - http://www.coffee-bean-shop.co.uk

Hasbean - http://hasbean.co.uk

Squaremile - http://squaremilecoffee.com

Have you run any grindz tablets through the grinder?

I would certainly look to get the machine serviced.

Have you changed the type of water you use as well?

Do you use tap water or mineral water?


----------



## donj (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Glenn, I've never heard of grindz tablets... what are they? We use filtered water so the water is quite soft.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A build-up of grounds (which dampens the sharpness and grinding ability of the burrs) can be removed with Grindz - bean shaped hard tablets that remove buildup of oils, debris and bean residue from inside your grinder and distribution channel.


----------

